# a couple of questions about caribsea flora max



## dude26212 (Dec 2, 2010)

#1 is there a reason it comes damp and is it cool if it dries out? 
#2 is it reusable? if its nutrients have been used up could it say be reloaded in some way?
#3 if i got some questions about oil dri should i ask them in this thread or start a new one?


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hey , Dude - welcome to APC

#1- I have no thoughts- but the manufacturer, I am sure, would have a consoling explanation. I have wondered myself why it does not mold in the bag.

#2 see http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/fertilizing/89651-rechargeable-substrate.html complicated question.

#3 New threads are free. If you put 'oil dri' as the topic it is more likely to attract respondents with personal experience.


----------

